# Jumper settings to disable onboard video!?



## Positivkarma (Oct 13, 2000)

Phobiussno, and all, 
I think I've found the jumpers for the VGA!I went to the HP website, and after viewing a million docs on jumper settings, I'm pretty sure I've isolated the right jumper. If I'm wrong, how badly could I mess things up????
I want to move the jumper over to the enable setting to allow the interrupt, but if I'm wrong, and it's a different jumper, I need to know beforehand how much damage I could be doing to the system.
At this point, I think I'm going to yank the HD out of the IBM, and hook my "old" HD up instead, just to get my work done tomorrow night. Then, if this works, I'll transfer back.
Any words of caution before I take the plunge???
TIA, 
Kristin


----------



## Chris A (May 9, 2000)

Sorry but at this point what are you worried about









Try it just make sure you put it back when it dont work or if.. You should know right away if it is right or wrong.. Where is the page you found with the jumper on it..


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I've been watching the topic as it progressed and I have to add. First, I hate to say it but I think your motherboard is bad.

But as far as adding a PNP video card to a system with onboard, from my experience with onboards, disabling the onboard card is not absolutely necessary to get the new PNP card to work. All you need to do is be sure to set the "Primary VGA" in the BIOS to either AGP or PCI depending on the type of card the new PNP is. Then just select "Assign IRQ for VGA" in the bios. Plug the monitor into the new card and boot up. You'll have two video cards defined but that's not the end of the world. You can always just select "Disable in Hardware Profile" for the onboard one or just leave it defined in the Hardware profile. It won't matter other than you'll have about 8mb less of RAM since the onboard will take it and that's not a show stopper.

Hope this helps you.

BTW, if you can't find "Assign an IRQ to VGA" in the BIOS then maybe that jumper your talking about does that. I wish you luck.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 10-15-2000).]


----------



## Positivkarma (Oct 13, 2000)

Chris- that's what I was thinking!
Here's on of the pages I found- there's a bunch, but you should be able to go from here: http://www.hp.com/cposupport/personal_computing/support_doc/bph04816.html

bhesson- If I can ever see the BIOS, I'll definitely check the settings- thx for the instructions.

If not, I've already started looking for a compatible MoBo, and I should have one in soon.

Do either of you see any problems with me switching out the IBM HD for the HP HD just so that I can get into my programs to work tonight, and then putting the IBM HD back in tomorrow?
Please let me know if you're seeing red flags.

TIA, (again)
Kristin


----------



## Chris A (May 9, 2000)

> quote:
> 
> Enable/disable onboard video (VGA)
> The *VEN_DIS jumper allows you to enable or disable the onboard VGA.* Disable the onboard VGA if you are using a VGA card in the expansion slot. See Figure


Looks like you found the one.. It cant hurt to change it.. Are you getting any Beep codes when you start it up?

[This message has been edited by Chris A (edited 10-15-2000).]


----------



## Positivkarma (Oct 13, 2000)

Chris, 
No beeps at all.
Just the usual lights, and the sound of the computer reading the startup files (or whatever its doing!).
What do you think about switching the hard drives? Any incompatibility issues you can think of off hand?
TIA, 
Kristin


----------



## Chris A (May 9, 2000)

I would put it in as a slave drive and read and save what you need. Set the jumpers in the drive to slave put it in on the secondary cable and just let it auto detect.. A straight swap you will have driver problems...


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Sorry about that. I forgot you could not see a screen. That's what I get for jumping in to a problem that spans 4 separate postings for the same topic. But I am curious now.

When you switched the jumper it did not come up at all?

Be sure to enable VGA-INT and disable VEN-DIS.

It needs to assign an IRQ for the PNP card in order for it to work and I think that's what they are saying the VGA-INT enable does if I am not mistaken. Or if it is enabled by default disable it. I can't reallytell what they mean by the settings of that jumper but it does sound like it will either assign or not assign an IRQ to the PNP card.

BTW, you are one of the few, I really mean few, who have actually found a jumper to disable onboard VGA so I commend you on your persistence.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 10-15-2000).]


----------



## Positivkarma (Oct 13, 2000)

Chris, 
I need to actually run a program from my HP HD, not just read/save. It would actually be better if I could boot from the HP instead of the IBM. Any ideas?
SOmeone told me if I slave the HP to the IBM, I won't be able to access the software program I need to run. True, or not?
Also, if I slave it, what would I have to do in the BIOS to make it all come together?
TIA, 
Kristin


----------



## Chris A (May 9, 2000)

To run the program you might have to open Explorer and double click the programs EXE file. Not hard at all You can even do it from a Floppy disk.. 

Bios if the jumpers are set it might get it on its own if not Go into the bios section for Standard Cmos set up and write down any of the settings displayed for your current drive Cyls, Head, so on.....,

Then you should see a section called IDE hdd auto detection. enter there and follow the directions. Choose LBA most common.. save and exit...


----------



## Positivkarma (Oct 13, 2000)

Bhesson- Thanks again for your input. Even if I can't do it yet, the BIOS info is a big help. I don't plan to give up, so I'll be using it in the near future.
As far as the jumper setting, I haven't tried it yet, because I returned the new video card yesterday when I thought it was the P/S, battery or a dead board,and my other computer has onboard video as well, so I can't "borrow" from that one for the test. SO, I can't get the card again until tomorrow, but then I'll test it.
Thanks for the encouragement, too. I'm really learning a lot on this board and enjoying working on these issues.

Chris- 
THank you -That makes sense. I'm going to try it, and hope I don't find another problem. 

Keep your fingers crossed for me, Please!
TIA, 
Kristin


----------



## Positivkarma (Oct 13, 2000)

Hi All! Here's the Latest Update:
I've attached my "old" HD as a slave on the primary IDE cable in my IBM machine, and am accessing all of my programs with no problems at all!
Thank you ChrisA, Phobiussno, bhesson, and kento for all of your help.(And if I forgot anybody, I apologize- thanks to you too!)
I'll update when I get the jumper settings done on the old machine or replace the mother board.
Have a great week, 
Kristin


----------



## phobiussno (Nov 21, 1999)

Wow...gone for a mere two days and I've missed all the really good stuff...Anyway, good to hear that you are at least up and running on the IBM...Glad you won't miss all of that money and if you get a really big check (and for me that's anything over 3 dollars--since I'm a smoker) then on the back just write "...Pay to the account of...." Yeah, I wish...BOL


----------



## Chris A (May 9, 2000)

> quote:
> 
> Yeah, I wish...BOL










LOL

------------------
"She was crazy in a cool way once" *Johnlee*


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Glad to hear you up and running. Before you go and get another MB does anyone have any experience with HPs and replacing the MB? I know some proprietary systems have special stuff inside that requires that you use their MBs. IE, the case is different, plugin cards different. I know Compaq does that, just not sure about HP. I'd hate to see Kristen get another MB and it won't go into the HP case. You may need to buy an HP MB if you want to reuse the components and case. Again, I am not sure about this, that's why I am throwing it out for consumption. I hope that's not the case.


----------



## phobiussno (Nov 21, 1999)

Here's my take for what it's worth since bhesson brought up a good point on proprietary systems...

Kristin already knows several things:

Monitor works on another system
Harddrive works
Got a new sound card...
I would suspect that floppy will work (not always physically viable though)
Don't know about the CD...

Personally, with the system being 3-41/2 yrs old I would probably go ahead and spring for new motherboard and pick up a generic case w/ P/S (cheap) and see what I could fix up...Experience is great and you could potentially end up with an excellent homebuilt system that will last many years...

What doesn't fit or isn't compatible from the HP can most likely be sold or used for trade so that even with the age some money may be had to offset any extra cost...

The reason for my longwinded reply (as usual) is that as bhesson noted...proprietary systems are rather uniquely unupgradeable...Cya..


----------

